# uk sized passport photos...



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

This may have been addressed before (I tried to do a search and didn't find anything though), but I am trying to apply for my son's UK passport and the photo requirements are 45mmx35mm, not the standard American 2x2in. I have read that I can just send the standard US sized passport photos and it will be fine, but I would LOVE to hear that someone has done this and it wasn't rejected for being the wrong dimensions. We don't really have time to waste with passport applications getting returned - I wan't to do it correctly the first time...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It wont be fine.. you need the correct size and I know this from experience,


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It wont be fine.. you need the correct size and I know this from experience,


Same here. Mine were only something like 1mm off the prescribed size and were hence rejected.

teuchter


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh dear, really?  Did you have a passport application rejected? 

I finally found a place today that supposedly specialize in international passport photos, I told them it was for the UK, they set it all up to meet the guidelines, but it was still printed out on the standard 2x2" id photo paper! I was told not to trim it down, that was done on the other end of things and that it would be fine. But, it sounds like maybe not? Ugh. 

Anyone have any suggestions or success? 

Has anyone tried that epassport photo online thing?

I tried Walgreens - they seem to be the only place that can print passport photos in various sizes. However, the quality of the photo they took was so poor and grainy looking - they tried to adjust/lighten it, but it just looks weird and I don't think I can use it. Hardly looks like my son! 

Who knew it would be so hard to get a tiny little photo printed... apparently, very!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

twoLsmummy said:


> Oh dear, really?  Did you have a passport application rejected?
> 
> I finally found a place today that supposedly specialize in international passport photos, I told them it was for the UK, they set it all up to meet the guidelines, but it was still printed out on the standard 2x2" id photo paper! I was told not to trim it down, that was done on the other end of things and that it would be fine. But, it sounds like maybe not? Ugh.
> 
> ...




You must send the correct size.. they will not trim it down, if they would trim it down there would be no size given it would be send in a photo and we will trim to fit. 
I think you will just have to keep trying Walgreens till they get the quality right.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

twoLsmummy said:


> Oh dear, really?  Did you have a passport application rejected?
> 
> *Yes, it was for a passport application (at the British Embassy in Jakarta).*
> 
> ...


teuchter


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

twoLsmummy said:


> This may have been addressed before (I tried to do a search and didn't find anything though), but I am trying to apply for my son's UK passport and the photo requirements are 45mmx35mm, not the standard American 2x2in. I have read that I can just send the standard US sized passport photos and it will be fine, but I would LOVE to hear that someone has done this and it wasn't rejected for being the wrong dimensions. We don't really have time to waste with passport applications getting returned - I wan't to do it correctly the first time...


If you can't get a photographer to take one according to the specified dimension, take a US-size photo and measure the size of the head, which must be between 29 and 34 mm in height and the whole image of the head, neck and part of shoulders must fit comfortably within the overall dimension of 45 mm x 35 mm. If the image is compatible, then cut the photo carefully to size. Sometimes the image is too large to fit inside UK dimension.
See http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@travel/documents/digitalasset/dg_174925.pdf

Yes, I have done all of the above and the photos were accepted by passport agency.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone - as quick and helpful as always! I was going to send off the application yesterday - so glad I checked here first! 

So, I think I'm going to have a friend who is a good photographer take a picture and then I will crop/edit it to the correct requirements and dimensions. I called around and found a photo lab that will print photos in any size, so I think that will work... Hopefully... 

There is also epassportphoto.com - in which you can upload your own photo, it is sized correctly for whatever county you select and you are given you a pdf file to be printed anywhere. So that might be an option as well. Or good for anyone else in my situation.

One question though, if there is a white border around a correctly sized 45mmx35mm image, is that ok or must it be trimmed down perfectly to a finished 45x35? The reason I ask is, a friend in the UK said her last passport photo was just taken in one of those booths and they print out with a border around them, which she has never had to trim down. So, just curious about that.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

twoLsmummy said:


> Thanks everyone - as quick and helpful as always! I was going to send off the application yesterday - so glad I checked here first!
> 
> So, I think I'm going to have a friend who is a good photographer take a picture and then I will crop/edit it to the correct requirements and dimensions. I called around and found a photo lab that will print photos in any size, so I think that will work... Hopefully...
> 
> ...


White border around the correct-size image will be fine - no need to trim down. If the image is smaller than the size and only fits with border, no, that won't do.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> White border around the correct-size image will be fine - no need to trim down. If the image is smaller than the size and only fits with border, no, that won't do.


Got it. Thanks Joppa!


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

And whilst we are on the subject of passports, my sister-in-law just asked why we couldn't just come over on my son's US passport and get a UK one once we are over, as it is much easier/quicker. However, I am assuming this would go back to that thing about not being able to change your "status" once you are in the UK (similar to how I can't just go over there and apply for a Visa once I'm in the UK). Or would it be different since my son is technically be a British citizen and it's just a matter of the paperwork - would he be allowed to change his status once in the UK?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

twoLsmummy said:


> And whilst we are on the subject of passports, my sister-in-law just asked why we couldn't just come over on my son's US passport and get a UK one once we are over, as it is much easier/quicker. However, I am assuming this would go back to that thing about not being able to change your "status" once you are in the UK (similar to how I can't just go over there and apply for a Visa once I'm in the UK). Or would it be different since my son is technically be a British citizen and it's just a matter of the paperwork - would he be allowed to change his status once in the UK?


If you are talking about your dual American-British son, then you should get his British passport before flying over to UK for settlement. The reason is that as he is a dual national (and they will ask you at the border), if he comes only with his US passport, he doesn't have a travel document to prove his British nationality. And the border agent cannot give him leave to enter (as a visitor) in his US passport because as a British citizen, he should not be issued with leave and he isn't a visitor in any case. So you will face a big hassle at UK border, and while they may reluctantly let him in as a US visitor, it's not really a proper procedure and they shouldn't really be doing it. And they will tell you in no uncertain term what you should have done.

Situation will be different if he isn't automatically British at birth, for example, because his father was born outside UK of British parents (a citizen by descent) so cannot automatically transmit his citizenship to his child. So in that case he has to enter UK as an American on a dependant visa, and after three years he can apply to be registered as British and gain his citizenship and passport.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If you are talking about your dual American-British son, then you should get his British passport before flying over to UK for settlement. The reason is that as he is a dual national (and they will ask you at the border), if he comes only with his US passport, he doesn't have a travel document to prove his British nationality. And the border agent cannot give him leave to enter (as a visitor) in his US passport because as a British citizen, he should not be issued with leave and he isn't a visitor in any case. So you will face a big hassle at UK border, and while they may reluctantly let him in as a US visitor, it's not really a proper procedure and they shouldn't really be doing it. And they will tell you in no uncertain term what you should have done.
> 
> Situation will be different if he isn't automatically British at birth, for example, because his father was born outside UK of British parents (a citizen by descent) so cannot automatically transmit his citizenship to his child. So in that case he has to enter UK as an American on a dependant visa, and after three years he can apply to be registered as British and gain his citizenship and passport.



Thank you for that explanation - really helped me to understand fully. And yes, he is American-British (dad is from England) - should have included that info. Well, we will definitely be going forward with getting his British passport, as frustrating as this photo thing has been, as I don't want any issues when we arrive! Thanks again for all your help Joppa!


----------



## gscotto (May 11, 2008)

Don't take this as the gospel, but my wife (UK citizen) applied for her replacement passport using the US Postal passport photos and didn't have any issues.


----------



## LVB (Apr 1, 2012)

Can I just send a 4x6 photo sheet that has 2 passport photos on it. They are both the right dimensions just visa agency will need to center n cut.


----------



## gscotto (May 11, 2008)

LVB said:


> Can I just send a 4x6 photo sheet that has 2 passport photos on it. They are both the right dimensions just visa agency will need to center n cut.


I'm certainly not an expert on this subject, but I would advise against sending a 4x6 sheet. That goes completely against the instructions and my sense is they'll ask you to send correct photos. 

Good luck!


----------

